# DeTour/Drummond/ Soo Area



## Yooper33 (May 26, 2009)

i wasn't meaning to be snide, just kidding around. man, that sure is a long shift to catch a fish.. not many people like to fish that hard, that is more like a job than a fun past time.. i wait till there is a lot of fish around & warm weather to go out & enjoy my self.. fishing is all about relaxing & not wearing yourself out!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> you can't always go by the camera as to what is in there


Yeah, I wouldn't base a whole trip on what the cam is showing. But it can give you a little idea on whats around.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't base a whole trip on what the cam is showing. But it can give you a little idea on whats around.


I agree definately gives you an idea and is helpful all I was saying is one day atlantics can be there and the next they are not there. Good resource to have though.


----------



## 1BIGNIMROD (May 7, 2009)

Sometimes they are thick on the cam, and you still cant catch 'em!


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey guy's, I am not saying jump in the boat and pay for a fishing trip. All I am saying is look at his fishing report. He just got his license a few months ago. This kid is as sharp as they come. Use the info or don't its all up to you.


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

OMG this morning for the first time in weeks, there are fish on the fish cam!:coolgleam


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

You're right!! I just looked and saw 4-5 swimming around. One was a carp for sure, and two to three of the others were steelhead. I couldn't see any that I could say for sure were Atlantics, but maybe........ Anyone hearing anything about the fishing yet? Has it improved at all? How about down around DeTour? Thanks again!!

Bob


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

I have been watching the river and there is just nothing going on yet. I live right here in town. 

Last night on the river there was one boat fishing hooked up to the powerhouse. I watched for about a half hour and didn't see them catch anything. Right after dark I ran down to the fish cleaning station and there was no one at either one.

Detour has been real spotty. Last weekend was very slow. Bunch of boats in the morning but not many catching fish.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I too have been watching the cam, and there is not much going on yet. The snaggers have started to show up though. There were two right at the begining of the wall a couple days ago, no fish to show for their efforts.

Redneckman


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Didn't see any snaggers there yesterday or today. They sure aren't out like they usually are this time of year. 

The boat is going crazy....it almost took itself to the water today.


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Fish are in Detour.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2743050#post2743050


----------



## Yooper33 (May 26, 2009)

all atlantics?


----------



## mario (Apr 1, 2008)

I will be heading up to drummond the week after the 4th to herring fish. I think it might be a little early because of the weather. Was wondering if the mayflies arent a hatching and the herring arent biting what about the walleye or perch or even smallies. I have always been told when I have been up thereat this time of year that nothing is biting except the herring because the mayflies are hatching. But if they arent hatching then maybe the walleyes or my favorite perch will be biting. any help would be appreciated. thanks! Mario


----------

